# A bit of hard luck



## samm47 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi All,  Havent been on much lately. Have had some bad luck. My roommate and I were setting up a wood work shop in an old building and the front foundation fell in. Some of what we had was salvaged, but lot was lost. Had no insurance on the building so it was a total loss. Havent had the time or the money to replace much, the mini lathe and some of the tools were saved. Would like to get back into pen turning but most of the money is for living expenses and tear down of the building. If I had anything to trade with Id try and regain some things back, all I have to trade is some Box Elder blanks that were in my basement at home. Thanks for listening, could use a prayer or two..


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your problems, hope things get better soon. My prayers will be with you.


----------



## R2 (Jan 12, 2008)

That's rotten luck Shar! hope things get better for you both as the year progresses.


----------



## great12b4ever (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Shar,

Sorry to hear about your loss.  If you need some blanks, please PM me and I will put together a box of 40-50 blanks and send them your way.  I will even pay the postage.  PM me if this will help.  ALso let me know of any other things you may need, and if I have extras, I will try to send some to help you.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll be glad to help out, as well.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 12, 2008)

Me too.
We haven't met yet but if you'll send a PM with some things you could use,
I'll see if I've got what you need. No charge, no cost to send it.
Here's hoping things get better for you.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 12, 2008)

Count me in also, if I can help with something that you need. Please PM with your list. I know that I have too many blanks,so SWMBO says.  Is it possible to have too many? I hope that your new year gets better. 

Mike


----------



## Dario (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear this.

PM me your address and I'll get you some blanks as well.


----------



## samm47 (Jan 13, 2008)

I would like to thank you all for your prayers and the kindness of you offers. I guess the main things would be blanks and kits that was the main loss. thanks again for your time and efforts.


----------



## RichAldrich (Jan 13, 2008)

Please email me your address.  I will send items as well.
Thank You Rich


----------



## WWAtty (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the building collapse - hopefully no one was hurt.  It looks like a lot of people here have been stepping up to the plate to offer help.  I would be happy to send you some blanks and a few kits as well.  Send me a PM and I'll send a batch to you.

Maybe you could post a list here of "most-needed" things to get you up and running again?  I'll bet more people would respond with help for some specific items.

Kevin


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the disaster. Help is on the way. Send your address to me and also,If you edit your initial post with your address everyone can mail directly to you. I have extra blanks I won't miss.


----------



## samm47 (Jan 13, 2008)

Guess I will take the post as to my address is Shar Nelsen  Box 103  Kimballton, Iowa  51543
I guess my biggest loss was blanks, kits & bushings, and off course the everyday things. CA, micro mesh, different finishes, pen mill and the smaller tools.   Thank you to each and every one of you...


----------



## skiprat (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow Shar, sorry that happened to you. It must of been real bad to wreck the things like bushings.

I may be able to send you some stuff. Did you get a pic of the mess?


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 13, 2008)

Just thank your lucky stars no one got hurt.    In that sense, your prayers have been answered.  Things can be replaced, people can't!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your hard times.  Did the roof fall in when the foundation suffered?  How'd you get back in to get the lathe - hope you didn't risk life and limb carrying out your lathe from the wreckage!    

Sounds like an interesting story, if you don't mind telling about your unfortunate times...luckily, all material things can be replaced!  sure you'll be back on your feet in no time...


----------



## skiprat (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maxwell_smart007_
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an interesting story,



Sure does sound like an interesting   story   to me too, I would really love to see a pic of the carnage. I'm sure it is the least you could do to repay all the good folks that are or have sent you free stuff.
Still glad no one was hurt though


----------



## WWAtty (Jan 14, 2008)

I want to help out a fellow turner in a time of need and would be glad to spare some blanks/kits, etc.  I've done things like this for total strangers before and wouldn't hesitate to do it again.  It is what we do for people who share our passions.  I see that others have sent or will be sending supplies to this individual.

I offered help earlier in this thread and I was prepared to follow through.  Yesterday I had assembled a flat rate box stuffed to the top with blanks, a few pen kits and other things.  I had sealed up the carton and addressed it; all that remained was to put postage on it and drop it in the mail.  I was willing to do this for someone with whom I had never exchanged a word, much less met.

But something just didn't seem right to me.  Re-reading some of the posts here got me thinking some more.  Call it my intuition, a gut feeling, or whatever.  I don't want to pass judgment at this time, choosing rather to say that it is simply unresolved from where I'm standing.  But I want to do the right thing.  Why do I care?  Because if it turns out that this isn't the situation it appears to be, some people in this group may be very reluctant to offer similar help to someone else in the future.  And that would be tragic.

I hope that the individual asking for help here spends a moment of reflection.  Re-read the responses in this thread - a good number of good people are offering things out of pure kindness and camaraderie.  We're trusting you that you are indeed in such a need that we would offer this help.  If this request for supplies is on the level, then I will stand corrected and follow through with my offer of help.

Someone please show me that this hesitation on my part is wrong.  Show me that I'm off-base on my hunch here...  

Cheers.


----------



## samm47 (Jan 15, 2008)

To: WWAtty, I do not want you to send me anything. If you think I am lieing about this, I guess that is your right. I went down to take some photos of the building and got three and my batteries died. So they are being charged so will try tomorrow. And if anyone else is sceptic, please send me nothing. If I remember correctly I never asked for a hand out just a prayer or two. I do have some Box Elder to trade also if anyone is interested. I do feel bad about anyone thinking that this is a scam, and I dont feel I need to prove anything to any of you, you seem to be sincere of your prayer and offering me help....Maybe it is just the lawyer in you to question....


----------



## DocStram (Jan 15, 2008)

Shar .... calm down.  Here's the situation as I see it.  One only needs to spend a little time in IAP to realize that this is a sharing community. People are always doing things for each other. It's how things work here. 

In addition, when somebody puts out a message for a prayer or two ... almost everybody responds in some way. People are extremely generous in IAP.

Prayer requests usually lead to people wanting to do as much as they can.  

Now, here's the situation as I see it.  Shar, you're an old time member ... since 2004. I've been here for almost two years and we've never talked. Frankly, I don't remember seeing your posts.  Afterall, you've only made 118 or so since becoming a member. 

We're glad you're back.  We'd just like to feel a little more comfortable when we help you.  There's no need to become defensive. 

It would have been easier on all of us, including you, if you had just posted some pictures to begin with.  Know what I mean?  Besides, I can't remember ever seeing a photo of somebody's shop with a collapsed foundation.


----------



## samm47 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thats where it all landed


----------



## great12b4ever (Jan 19, 2008)

Shar, I sent you an e-mail.  Sorry for the delay in sending my promised package, but it has been sent, just as I said it would be.  I sent 40 plus blanks of different varieties including some burls, and some pen kits.  Hope this helps.  I understand about being skeptical, but I DID WHAT I SAID I WOULD DO!!! [^]

I do hope some of the others follow thru, as a person is only as good as their word.  Now it is up to you to reciprocate when someone else is in need, when you get the chance and are able.  Please post more pictures, especially of the finished pens from some of the goody bags you get.  It would also help to give credit when you post these pictures as to who the blanks and kits came from, if possible.  It helps a person to feel good deep inside when they see the fruits of their generosity.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by great12b4ever_
> 
> Shar, I sent you an e-mail.  Sorry for the delay in sending my promised package, but it has been sent, just as I said it would be.  I sent 40 plus blanks of different varieties including some burls, and some pen kits.  Hope this helps.  I understand about being skeptical, but I DID WHAT I SAID I WOULD DO!!! [^]
> 
> I do hope some of the others follow thru, as a person is only as good as their word.  Now it is up to you to reciprocate when someone else is in need, when you get the chance and are able.  Please post more pictures, especially of the finished pens from some of the goody bags you get.  It would also help to give credit when you post these pictures as to who the blanks and kits came from, if possible.  It helps a person to feel good deep inside when they see the fruits of their generosity.



Excellent wisdom from Rob.  Char, pm your info.  I also have some things that might help you.  Keep posting in IAP ... it will help keep all of us in touch .. and become better penturners.


----------



## great12b4ever (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh boy am I in trouble now.  I actually got a positive post from DocStram.  Is the sky falling???  [}]

Thanks Doc


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 19, 2008)

Shar,
  Please let us know that the packages arrived. I have yet to receive notification from the USPS that the packaged was delivered. I do not know why I keep paying for it-wishful thinking I guess. Hope things are looking up for you guys.

Mike


----------



## DocStram (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by great12b4ever_
> 
> Oh boy am I in trouble now.  I actually got a positive post from DocStram.  Is the sky falling???  [}]
> 
> Thanks Doc



Rob ... I'm trying to build up my support base.  My turn is coming to be the Trivia Meister and that means I'll be needing all my markers.  

But seriously, Rob ... your sending all that stuff really says something about you as a human being.


----------



## samm47 (Jan 19, 2008)

Mike your package got here yesterday (Friday) I really do appreiate it, And Dario yours arrived Wednesday. I really want to thank you both from the bottom of my heart. There are going to be some very beautiful pens there. The weather is very cold here right now our windchills are running below zero, so havent had a chance to get more pictures. Thanks to all for the prayer too. You all are very good friends.


----------



## samm47 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rob G. Recieved you package today (Tuesday) thank you so much for thinking of me. The kits and blanks will be used in a very promising way. Again thanks so much....


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 22, 2008)

Shar,
  When you turn some new items please post them so that we can see your work. Good luck in the future.

Mike


----------



## samm47 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Gary for the box. There is everything I can use. Again Thanks Gary, and to all who sent packages. You all are a great bunch....


----------



## ashaw (Jan 31, 2008)

Shar

I understand bad luck at times.  My wife always says if I did not have bad luck I would not have any luck at all.  That being said.  Please let me know what you might need.  I will be glad to send you some material.  Glad to help out another turner.

Alan


----------

